# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  gut-loading fish

## lilliemoon5ilver

Is there any way to gut-load fish? I breed mollies and I think I'd like to try to use them to feed a pacman. Should they be offered live or dead?

----------


## lilliemoon5ilver

Oh, the more I read, the more I learn. I'm guessing gut loading might not have the desired effect, as fish should only be fed occasionally and are already providing nutrients that aren't in staple foods like crickets. I'm so glad I'm investigating all of this stuff before I buy my frog!

----------

